# Skaven Basics



## Galacticz (Sep 11, 2011)

So i know the basics of Skaven play, tarpit hammer and anvil, etc. But the finer points of different unit sizes and good and bad unit choices elude me.

Such as Clanrats and Slaves. What size units do i take them in? How should I line up my Charges? Engage with a smaller unit of slaves and flank charge with a large unit of Clanrats? IMHO Clanrats seem like utterly lacking main combat units.

I am fairly new at wargaming so please forgive my ignorance, will someone help enlighten me on how i should go about playing skaven and some key points in building a skaven list?

I've checked the underempire, and i still find their new guides somewhat lacking in the info i desire.

Any experience Skaven players want to divulge some secrets?


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it really depends on the army size. Are you planning on playing 1000 pts or 1500pts etc....

Generally speaking you want your LOTS of slaves in this edition, I love Plague Monks as well. 

But you say you are new so I am assuming you will be playing 1000 pts for now. So I would go for something like this - 

SKAVEN - 998.5pts
Heroes - 250pts
Krushklaw the Mad
Warlock Engineer [150pts]
Accompanies Clanrats...
- w/ Lvl 2 Wizard Upgrade
Magic Item: Warp-energy Condenser
Magic Item: Talisman of Endurance

Warchief Skannox
Battle Standard Bearer [100pts]
Accompanies Clanrats...
- w/ Warpmusket
Magic Banner: Standard of Discipline


Core - 490.5pts
1x 23 Clanrats Regiment [123.5pts]
- w/ Hand Weapons & Shields
- w/ Clawleader Commander
- w/ Standard Bearer & Musician

1x 30 Stormvermin Regiment [265pts]
- w/ Fangleader Commander
- w/ Standard Bearer & Musician
Magic Banner: Shroud of Dripping Death

1x 40 Skavenslaves Regiment [102pts]
- w/ Hand Weapons & Shields
- w/ Musician


Special - 108pts
1x 6 Gutter Runners Unit [108pts]
- w/ Poisoned Weapons
- w/ Slings


Rare - 150pts
Doomwheel [150pts]

its a fairly balanced roster


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't really gotten around to playing with my skaven in the new edition, but I used to play them in 4th--5th ed. And I have been doing more digging into this as well. Anything here might not be entirely accurate, so don't consider it gospel.  

IF anyting like a consensus can be made from various forums, it would go a little something like this:

Slaves: 40-50 in schoolbus formation. You'll want steadfast for as long as possible basically, and anything under 40 is likely to get chewed up too fast to retain steadfast advantage. You cannot have only slave blocks though, because they'll falter outside your general's bubble and their "expendable" rule is nullified once a character joins them. 

Clanrats: Doesn't pack enough punch for a hammer unit and slaves outperform them for tarpit function. They are usefull as bunkers for characters and to unlock weapon teams, wich work wonders along with slaves. 30-40 seems like the most mentioned number. 

Giant rats: Seem like the most usefull redirection unit to bait enemies and expose their flanks, because the smallest pack is a mere 24p I think. 

Hammer: Monks in horde formation with a plague furnace seems a popular choice and rather effective with their banner. Stormvermin with a beatstick character, ratogres (although they suffer from being a tad squishy for their point cost) and hellpit abomination (especially hell pit abomination) also get loads of praise. 

And then there is Skaven gunline, wich is something entirely different.


----------

